# What new features in Lightroom 7 or Lightroom CC ?



## bitm2007 (May 27, 2015)

Now that we have had over a month to evaluate the new features and amendments in Lightroom 6/CC, what new features or alterations would you like to see in the next new version ?.


----------



## bitm2007 (May 27, 2015)

I'm generally happy with LR CC 2015, although I do find not being able to view HDR Photomerge deghosting at 100% very frustrating. Hopefully this will be rectified in a dot release. which I'm expecting to be more feature based, now that the subscription version of Lightroom has been rebranded as LR CC.


----------



## Nitroman (May 27, 2015)

I'd like batch hdr processing as i don't think it can be done at the moment.

I'd also love better support for video - exporting dng files as a image sequence would be great for us Magic Lantern Raw Video users too. 

And speed improvements !


----------



## Marsu42 (May 27, 2015)

bitm2007 said:


> Now that we have had over a month to evaluate the new features and amendments in Lightroom 6/CC, what new features or alterations would you like to see in the next new version ?.



I have three distinct wishes for some time, the first one by far the most important for me...
1. option to extend the canvas so rotate, perspective correction or pano doesn't force you to crop, and you can heal-fill an extended border region. Right now, I have to go to a pixel edit software, extend the frame and import back as .tif breaking the raw workflow.

... and then the "nice to have" items
2. better sharpening like ps' smart sharpen which blows lr's sharpening out of the water
3. better nr like dxo's prime (if you happen to have the computing power)

Btw most likely (and fortunately) there will be no "Lightroom 7" as Adobe will abandon the legacy "purchase" option in favor of the modern subscription model and rolling release - thus new features will come step by step like with ps now.


----------



## LOALTD (May 27, 2015)

Nitroman said:


> I'd like batch hdr processing as i don't think it can be done at the moment.
> 
> I'd also love better support for video - exporting dng files as a image sequence would be great for us Magic Lantern Raw Video users too.
> 
> And speed improvements !




Yes! This! Exporting dng's into an image sequence would eliminate an obnoxious step in my workflow!


----------



## Maiaibing (May 27, 2015)

Improvements are difficult for me to see (seriously I thought I could not name any at all - but there's one - double click the white and black levels bars and they go to their respective outer limits - neat touch). However, the new version works - which is pretty important.

Very unhappy they removed the right-click option to paste existing development settings - a big step backwards that hopefully is changed very soon together with a bug fix update.

The most tragic thing is that Adobe's official reason for removing this option is the worst imaginable - the list became too long(!). Now if too long for the screen the old list would cascade to the side so you could see everything and click it. The alternative list is drop down item from the quick development menu - and if it gets too long you cannot see the rest of the list at all!!!!!

Total fail... 

Who even comes up with stuff like this? I cannot imagine someone at a design meeting saying "Hey, cascading menus are a big problem for users. Lets take away the right-click option so those with a lot of develop presets become more disciplined in how they use them. They'll learn to remember those they cannot see and scrolling down and a little up and down again to get the right one is hardly any annoyance."
:'( :'( :'(


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 28, 2015)

I'd like to see better and smarter NR. That is still the biggest weakness for one who shoots ISO 12500 and 25600 frequently.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 28, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> Very unhappy they removed the right-click option to paste existing development settings - a big step backwards that hopefully is changed very soon together with a bug fix update. The most tragic thing is that Adobe's official reason for removing this option is the worst imaginable - the list became too long(!).



This is the correct reason, but you got it wrong: They had a long-standing bug with the right-click dev presets and obviously weren't able to fix this problem with the current lr code design. So they just had the option to limit the presets to (the first) 5 or something like this, or had to remove the entire option.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 28, 2015)

I've found Lightroom 6/CC hardly worth upgrading for.
The HDR and Panorama options are nothing too exciting.

There is now an option now to erase away part of a filter.
Printing is no more straight forward (an utterly confusing to a new user).
I can't understand how they can't make it more intuitive.
You can have a Lightroom and the PC controlling the colour at the same time making absolute crap of your prints. Seems nuts to me that is possible. 
Even setting borderless printing is a bit of a pain at the start. 
Lightroom should take full control of a printer so there is only one interface.
You can have paper in Lightroom set one size and not matching what the printer is set to.

I really like Lightroom but I'm surprise they haven't really updated it in any meaningful way for most photographers. 

I'd love it if could somehow do a type of luminosity masking picking out all the different tonal ranges in the picture and have the ability to lighten or darken each one.

It doesn't say much for the CC model if this is the type of upgrade to expect each year.
They should have more presets that really alter the way your picture looks.
Some type of Blur Options like Iris Blur or replicating bokeh/blur of certain types of lens would have been great.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 28, 2015)

Hector1970 said:


> I really like Lightroom but I'm surprise they haven't really updated it in any meaningful way for most photographers.



Actually that's I'm afraid of - they *did* update it for "most" by including whatnot features (pano, hdr, photobook, web) and I wouldn't like LR to be the feature-loaded little "amateur" brother of the "pro" PS. But fortunately, so far LR still does what it is designed to do - work efficiently and reliably for bulk shots, and they did add some good features in recent years including a new process version.


----------



## Neutral (May 28, 2015)

Why wait until LR7, which we probably will never see, we need to see some real improvements in the next LR6 updates:

1. Real performance improvements, currently it is not faster than LR5.7 and on some operations LR6 even much slower than LR5.7. Seems that LR6 is still very RAW product with the code not well optimized (like prototype application which is written to confirm that all is generally working without any efforts to optimize performance).
Even switching between images in filmstrip sometimes is slower than in LR 5.7 and sometimes takes few seconds. Never seen that on LR5.7. 
I wish LR6 performance to be on par with Capture One in speed which is blazingly fast compared to LR
Now even DXO Pro 10 is faster than LR6 though all the time before DXO was lagging far behind LR in this respect and only get on par with ver.9/10.

2. Some options for performance control/tuning, e.g. ability to set up Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw. It is set internally to four and I could not find anything to allow changing that, even in application registry settings. I need ability to increase this count to match number of available logical processors on board (there are8 on my laptop CPU and there could be 16 on desktop CPU). 
In addition, ability to adjust allowed Video card memory usage like in PS Camera Raw.
Shortly – at least the same performance adjustment options for Camera Raw as in PS plus level of CPU usage 

3. Content aware fill like in PS1 - very useful for stitching images in panoramas.

4. Focus peaking feature like one in Capture One.

5. Improved output IQ to match Capture One. C1 is noticeably better. 

6. Better NR for high ISO, and have options to switch between different NR modes like in DXO (normal and Prime)

7. Image averaging for noise reduction (in addition to stitching and HDR), this would eliminate need to use PS for that when required.

8. Embedded useful filters for different image effects, so that there would be less need to edit image in NikSoftware or PS. 
Even consumer level photo editors have such feature (e.g. Cyber Link Photo Director), why this is missing in LR?


----------



## Neutral (May 28, 2015)

Neutral said:


> Why wait until LR7, which we probably will never see, we need to see some real improvements in the next LR6 updates:
> 
> 1. Real performance improvements, currently it is not faster than LR5.7 and on some operations LR6 even much slower than LR5.7. Seems that LR6 is still very RAW product with the code not well optimized (like prototype application which is written to confirm that all is generally working without any efforts to optimize performance).
> Even switching between images in filmstrip sometimes is slower than in LR 5.7 and sometimes takes few seconds. Never seen that on LR5.7.
> ...



There is one more thing about LR6 that really bothering and disturbing me.

I noticed that my LR6 always keep connection with ec2-54-68-208-0.us-west-2.compute.amazonaws.com ( HTTPS port 443 to IP 54.68.208.0) and constantly sending and receiving some data - average 180 byte per second. 
And at LR6 startup for few seconds it utilizes all available internet connection bandwidth.

I understand that this could be required for Lightroom CC for something but I have perpetual license and do not understand why LR is always sending and receiving something to/from my PC somewhere outside.

I checked this URL and get following:"Nothing to see here. You want the Adobe Revel site instead."
Seems that is Adobe cloud storage hosted at Amazon for storing pictures.
This should be OK if I would have subscription for that or any cloud synchronization would be turned on.
I keep everything switched off on LR preferences and it still it exchange data with this site.
This is VERY UNWANTED like bot or virus behavior that I do not want to see with LR.
I might end up by switching off network connection when using LR or putting rule on firewall blocking this URL totally
Hate idea when there are uncontrolled data flows between my personal machine and some foreign host (not on my network).
It all have look as something is spying my machine.
This is really disturbing.

Encountered something similar with the latest NVIDIA driver , when it was constantly downloading something to my machine, as result I had to switch off all NVIDIA networking services to stop that. Found many complains about that on the net.

So most desirable feature in LR6 would be full user control on LR6 Internet connections - what is allowed and what is not.


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 28, 2015)

Neutral said:


> 1. Real performance improvements, currently it is not faster than LR5.7 and on some operations LR6 even much slower than LR5.7.



At the moment, I'm finding it significantly slower. I converted a catalog with ~380,000 images. When I open it in LR6, it takes upwards of 3 minutes to even show that the folders have content, let alone display and of the pre-rendered previews. The LR5 catalog is business as normal.





Marsu42 said:


> and I wouldn't like LR to be the feature-loaded little "amateur" brother of the "pro" PS.





Marsu42 said:


> I have three distinct wishes for some time, the first one by far the most important for me...
> 1. option to extend the canvas so rotate, perspective correction or pano doesn't force you to crop, and you can heal-fill an extended border region. Right now, I have to go to a pixel edit software, extend the frame and import back as .tif breaking the raw workflow.



That's pretty much a "photoshop's little brother" request. And if it's implemented in Lightroom, would expect it to be non-destructive. Wouldn't that have a detrimental impact on performance?

I'd like to see layers, however.


----------



## Fatalv (May 28, 2015)

Note sure why my previous post was removed… but I'd like:

1. Content aware with Panos for simple things (fixing the sky, etc.)
2. Time lapse support (yeah it's kinda video related but would be nice to be able to stack and process here just for organization).


----------



## VeloDramatic (May 28, 2015)

+1 Performance

It's quite clear (see Eric Chan's comments) that GPU acceleration has a very long way to go before we see the kind of general performance boost many of us were looking for. Image rendering in Develop still is brutal and I just don't understand why there's no option to prerender the next "n" images. 

LR's original mission was solving the workflow problem for high volume shooting... and in that regard it's been steadily losing ground.

I do like the new HDR and Pano features. It would be great if LR automatically added a new "flag" (HR/PAN) to contributing images in the filmstrip and treated the resulting composites the same way as virtual copies, placing them immediately after the contributing images. Right now LR sticks the resulting image at the end of the filmstrip.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 28, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. option to extend the canvas so rotate, perspective correction or pano doesn't force you to crop, and you can heal-fill an extended border region. Right now, I have to go to a pixel edit software, extend the frame and import back as .tif breaking the raw workflow.
> ...



Just extending the canvas would be non-destructive as other healing brush ops as you'd paint on empty canvas, and I don't see at all why it would affect performance.

But really, if I rotate a picture, why get the edges clipped? Imho this should be inside LR's scope, while layers as in "compositing two images together" imho is PS' domain. Here's another request for the same thing:



Fatalv said:


> 1. Content aware with Panos for simple things (fixing the sky, etc.)


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 28, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Just extending the canvas would be non-destructive as other healing brush ops as you'd paint on empty canvas, and I don't see at all why it would affect performance.



I find that the more I use the clone/heal tools, the slower things get. Filling outside the borders would be heavier computationally than deleting blemishes, etc, especially if it's dynamic (e.g. rotate your canvas and have it morph the expansion clone). 

Maybe it can be done without too much overhead, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 28, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> I find that the more I use the clone/heal tools, the slower things get.



That's the same for most LR local ops as they stack and have to be re-rendered every time, and why would cloning outside the frame be any slower than inside? Btw, deleting at least the history might help speed things up a bit.


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 29, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > I find that the more I use the clone/heal tools, the slower things get.
> ...



I'm presuming it will be a much larger area and have to intelligently look over a large portion of the "real" pixels (for example blending along 4 borders of a rotated canvas) as opposed to the user saying "grab this specific spot and copy or blend it over to this specific spot." Consider how long it takes PS to render a content aware fill. Now have it do that on an ongoing basis every time you make global changes.

Don't get me wrong, it would be awesome functionality. I am just skeptical they could implement it in a very functional way, so i would prioritize something we know they can do, for example layers.


----------



## Maiaibing (May 29, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > Very unhappy they removed the right-click option to paste existing development settings - a big step backwards that hopefully is changed very soon together with a bug fix update. The most tragic thing is that Adobe's official reason for removing this option is the worst imaginable - the list became too long(!).
> ...



The bug may be correct - however it never affected me. The reason above comes from Adobe tech - but of course the one does not exclude the other and "bug" is probably a word Adobe would like to avoid using.


----------



## fragilesi (May 29, 2015)

I think of all the things I might ask for, performance is the one. I don't think LR (like most things) stresses my machine or seems to use much of the power there and yet I have to wait seconds in develop module for each image to render properly even without any adjustments.


----------



## fragilesi (May 29, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> 1. option to extend the canvas so rotate, perspective correction or pano doesn't force you to crop, and you can heal-fill an extended border region. Right now, I have to go to a pixel edit software, extend the frame and import back as .tif breaking the raw workflow.
> 
> ... and then the "nice to have" items
> 2. better sharpening like ps' smart sharpen which blows lr's sharpening out of the water
> 3. better nr like dxo's prime (if you happen to have the computing power)



Actually I think while I said performance - and it remains by far my biggest priority - all of the above would be nice too when they've done speeding it up .


----------



## jd7 (May 29, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> I think of all the things I might ask for, performance is the one. I don't think LR (like most things) stresses my machine or seems to use much of the power there and yet I have to wait seconds in develop module for each image to render properly even without any adjustments.



This, first, second and third. And fourth and fifth.

Then improved NR and improved sharpening.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 29, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> The bug may be correct - however it never affected me.



I had this bug all the time - after some work, the right-click dev presets would simply disappear and some weird LR behavior started like not accepting rating or labels anymore. This was since LR4 times, and I was annoyed with every revision they didn't fix it - obviously b/c they were unable to do so.



bitm2007 said:


> I'm generally happy with LR CC 2015, although I do find not being able to view HDR Photomerge deghosting at 100% very frustrating. Hopefully this will be rectified in a dot release.



Looking at the pano and hdr functions, they appear to me as "bare bones" 1.0 versions and they'll keep working on them a lot in future CC updates.



3kramd5 said:


> Don't get me wrong, it would be awesome functionality. I am just skeptical they could implement it in a very functional way, so i would prioritize something we know they can do, for example layers.



Imho the inability to heal-fill the white parts of the sky in a merged pano is so blatant they'll have to address this, I'm sure 50% of users shoot natural scenes handheld and will thus end up with easy to fill holes top and bottom.


----------



## 3kramd5 (May 29, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> I had this bug all the time - after some work, the right-click dev presets would simply disappear and some weird LR behavior started like not accepting rating or labels anymore.



For me, it would occasionally populate a right click menu that spanned the screen from top to bottom. Haven't seen it yet in CC. 

I have had a repeat of my "adjustment brush stops working" bug (I can paint on -4 exposure and barely see a change rather than a black smudge). Deleting the agprefs file fixes it. 




Marsu42 said:


> Imho the inability to heal-fill the white parts of the sky in a merged pano is so blatant they'll have to address this, I'm sure 50% of users shoot natural scenes handheld and will thus end up with easy to fill holes top and bottom.



Perhaps now that pano is an option in LR there will be clamoring for that, but rotations and lens corrections have been available for a long time without them feeling a need to address filling outside the image borders. If they can do it and it works well, bring it on.


----------



## bitm2007 (May 30, 2015)

There is a launch event for the 2015 release of Creative Cloud in Berlin, on Tuesday, June 16, 2015, 9:00 AM CEST (UTC+02:00)

http://creativecloud.adobeevents.com/world-tour/

Obviously it's to early for a new version of Lightroom, but the first dot release normally includes new features. So CC or Photography Plan subscibers could get some of the Lightroom features we are asking for.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 30, 2015)

bitm2007 said:


> There is a launch event for the 2015 release of Creative Cloud in Berlin, on Tuesday, June 16, 2015, 9:00 AM CEST (UTC+02:00)



Thanks, that's just 'round the corner - I'll probably have a look at all those fine young creative people.

And whoever came up with the name "evangelist" - in other parts of the world this would buy you a ticket to paradise with intermittent stoning. Makes me wonder if "Senior Creative Cloud Evangelist" is more important than "Principal Creative Cloud Evangelist" or vice versa  ?


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 8, 2015)

> There is a launch event for the 2015 release of Creative Cloud in Berlin, on Tuesday, June 16, 2015, 9:00 AM CEST (UTC+02:00)



The 2015 Adobe Creative Cloud keynote address starts at 10:00 CEST / 8:00 GMT , when Adobe vice president of engineering Winston Hendrickson together with Adobe Evangelists Rufus Deuchler and Michael Chaize will be unveiling the new Creative Cloud 2015 release.

http://prodesigntools.com/new-adobe-cc-2015-release.html


----------



## I Simonius (Mar 1, 2016)

give unto me -bookmarks-!!
(1-5)
Take me back to same pic same folder even after a days navigating away elsewhere


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 3, 2016)

I Simonius said:


> give unto me -bookmarks-!!
> (1-5)
> Take me back to same pic same folder even after a days navigating away elsewhere



Interesting.

Any reason you'd prefer that to collections without limits?


----------



## Diko (Jun 2, 2016)

While sitting and waiting for about _*250 *_photos of *50MP* size to get built 1:1 preview on a descent 32 GB, 4GHz, i7-6700K CPU with NVIDIA GTX 970 system from DNG files (as per tips for better performance) I looked for LR 7 rumors and here where I ended. I don't find it normal! :-(

* Performance, Performance, Performance.
* Shortcuts keys customization and _better *SDK *with enhanced *API*_
* *Focus *like in *C1* and *content aware - fill* (both already mentioned)
* Improved RAW translation process as in *C1 *again ;-)
* Better usage of the new *DirectX12 *(up to the release of *LR 6* _nobody _could write anything normal for the new back then *Dx12*). Now it's a different story!

I am sorry for reviving this topic, but I hate to know that Adobe is my bottleneck. I hate it!

I think I got about 30 min. building 1:1 previews. And if I try to work on photos - everything is with HUGE delay :-( So now will go to bed. 

PS: If you are wondering why are there so many 50 MPs - the answer is simple: a good customer ;-)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 6, 2016)

Diko said:


> While sitting and waiting for about _*250 *_photos of *50MP* size to get built 1:1 preview on a descent 32 GB, 4GHz, i7-6700K CPU with NVIDIA GTX 970 system from DNG files (as per tips for better performance) I looked for LR 7 rumors and here where I ended. I don't find it normal! :-(
> 
> * Performance, Performance, Performance.
> * Shortcuts keys customization and _better *SDK *with enhanced *API*_
> ...



The previews will run in the background while you are working. I'd never build 1:1 previews, that just takes a lot of time and computer resources. Try DXO if you want to see slow.

There are some settings that can speed things up, they have been covered multiple times here. I have a slower machine than yours, but do not see issues with 50Mb files. I often load 1500-2500 raw images at a time, and let it creaste the previews while I work, and notice now slowdown at all.

I set my raw cache to 1GB you might want larger??

I use a SSD for my catalog

I use medium size previews, they are fine for viewing the images, I let it build a 1:1 when I edit, it just takes 2 seconds or less.


----------



## Diko (Jun 13, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The previews will run in the background while you are working. I'd never build 1:1 previews, that just takes a lot of time and computer resources. Try DXO if you want to see slow.
> 
> There are some settings that can speed things up, they have been covered multiple times here. I have a slower machine than yours, but do not see issues with 50Mb files. I often load 1500-2500 raw images at a time, and let it creaste the previews while I work, and notice now slowdown at all.
> 
> ...


 Now with 6.6 aka 2015.6 there is some sort of a mem leak. Also they claim to finally have utilized propper usage of GPU. Perhpas with those with the GPU bug - yes for me - NO.

Additionally do you use intensively Local Adjustment brush and spot removal? There is partially the huge slowdown with me.


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 13, 2016)

In library, I want selected/active focus points to be shown. I want RGB values shown wherever the cursor is hovering, might as well give us the toggle for clipping indicators although I realize it likely won't be as accurate as in develop
AND, quit dicking around with previews in library module! They should have always only used embedded jpegs from the raws! Much faster to cycle through and do selects/deletes. For all the good DAM features in library, the review/selection process has always been a handicap.


----------



## pwp (Jun 14, 2016)

wtlloyd said:


> In library, I want selected/active focus points to be shown. I want RGB values shown wherever the cursor is hovering, might as well give us the toggle for clipping indicators although I realize it likely won't be as accurate as in develop


Here's a plugin for focus points. http://www.lightroomfocuspointsplugin.com/ It really should be built in. 
Yes also for RGB values.

Please! Performance!  My Windows 10 PC is a screaming hot machine that just eats up anything I throw at it in Premiere Pro or just about any other demanding program. Except for LR CC. With or without GPU Acceleration the response from any command/change/slider in the Develop module is always irritatingly sluggish, especially the essentially unusable Adjustment Brush; like a PC that really needs comprehensive upgrading. 

Lr just plods along. I've been using Lr since the first public Beta and am surprised how glacial it's evolution and innovation has been. A few crumbs, the odd useful new feature but it just seems to get slower with age.

-pw


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 14, 2016)

yes, I know about that plug-in for focus points, but I find it tedious to use. I want to toggle it on, and just flip through all my shots, not have to examine them one at a time. I can do that in BreezeBrowser, why can't I do it in Lightroom?


----------



## Diko (Jun 15, 2016)

pwp said:


> Here's a plugin for focus points. http://www.lightroomfocuspointsplugin.com/ It really should be built in.
> Yes also for RGB values.


Thanks! 



pwp said:


> Please! Performance!  My Windows 10 PC is a screaming hot machine that just eats up anything I throw at it in *Premiere Pro* or just about any other demanding program. Except for LR CC.


Yes, exactly! It's weird!!! It can't be helped NOT to notice:
*Premier*'s speed and performance is ludicrous on my computer too, but when it gets to deal with *LR* I begin to recall my experience on 486Dx 33 MHz (and that is while and because I wait for *LR *to complete any given task). And I keep wonder since when video post is easier than photo post... :/


----------



## Hector1970 (Jun 15, 2016)

Seeing as the topic has been revisited what would I like to see in Lightroom 7 or Lightroom CC.

In Lightroom I'd like a new tab called Printing for Dummies.
It should have a choice for paper size, colour or black and white, and how many prints - no other choices.
If want something more complex use the current module which is stupidly complex.

I'd like Lightroom and Photoshop to be more transparent how much space they are currently taking up on the the hard disk. This is more important if you are running it on an SSD. I am finding a 128GB SSD not big enough.

Adobe should have bought Nik and installed it as a default. They should buy Topaz Plugins and develop it further. Same with Portrait Pro or some other Portrait Photography or develop modules themselves.

Make the dehaze slider more intelligent and less blue as it's pushed up.

Make the adjustment of luminosity masks more easy. Develop some way where the picture is split up into 10/20 tonal ranges and so that it's easy to adjust any particular one of them. This would be really handy in Black and White, some sort of functioning tonal system. 

Intelligent cloning - don't bring in the edges of the picture when you reach the edge of the selection area. Intelligently go back a bit and pick suitable pixels to clone across. (A sort of semi automated content aware file tool).

A one button 500px look. A big red button that I press and all my colour get enhanced and all models look stunningly beautiful (option to have to not to have freckles) It would be like the Format Painter tool in Excel. I touch a Sean Archer picture and it converts my picture into something like his. (You'll see , some day it will be that simple - probably Adobe CC 2035.

Maybe just surprise me Adobe with something unexpected that I never know I needed but know I've seen it I can't live without it. It's a while since I saw something like that.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> Intelligent cloning - don't bring in the edges of the picture when you reach the edge of the selection area.



This!


----------



## photojoern.de (Jun 15, 2016)

I believe they should fix a lot of things. Here is a very excellent video from Tony Northrup (with whom I don´t always agree, but certainly on this one):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsWGkUT5A_Y


----------



## LDS (Jun 15, 2016)

Diko said:


> * Better usage of the new *DirectX12 *



AFAIK DX12 is Windows 10 only. Until Windows 7 becomes irrelevant, I'm not sure Adobe will risk to lose sales. Unless MS pays for that too... just it's now 26 billions less in its pockets.

You may also need a new graphic card. 

Also DX12 is a sharp turn from its predecessor, and has been designed more with games in mind, and requires more development efforts.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 17, 2016)

photojoern.de said:


> I believe they should fix a lot of things. Here is a very excellent video from Tony Northrup (with whom I don´t always agree, but certainly on this one):
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsWGkUT5A_Y



Its a super video - many can learn a lot from this - and it does underline why high megapixel cameras have a lot going for them and why its very much worth checking the lens numbers at DxO (two things people seem to find hard to accept).


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 17, 2016)

> Now that we have had over a month to evaluate the new features and amendments in Lightroom 6/CC, what new features or alterations would you like to see in the next new version ?.



The release schedule of previous version of Adobe CC (that includes Lightoom) suggest's that a major update of Lightroom CC is imminent.

Adobe CC – Released on June 17, 2013
Adobe CC 2014 – Released on June 8, 2014.
Adobe CC 2015 – Released on June 15, 2015.


----------



## Diko (Jan 12, 2017)

Currently I saw an *the release* of Adobe Photoshop and the rest of the CC 2017 suite. No sign of Adobe LR 7 or CC2017 or whatever they would call it....


----------



## scyrene (Jan 13, 2017)

It's a memory hog. I generally can't merge large panoramas because it eats all my free hard drive space (around a gigabyte per image) and then hits a brick wall and crashes. When doing the same thing in other programs (Affinity or PTGui) they don't do that - they may take a long time, but they never take the free drive space to zero kb. Sadly Affinity doesn't yet seem to offer different projections, so Lightroom is still the better of the two for some panoramas. If they can make the next iteration more efficient, that would be brilliant.

Content aware fill maybe, although again Affinity has something along those lines, so it's not urgent.

Generally, Lightroom does everything I want from a mid-range image editor and catalogue.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 22, 2017)

October - Maybe? - https://photorumors.com/2017/09/21/adobe-lightroom-7-rumored-to-be-announced-in-october/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PhotoRumors+%28PhotoRumors.com%29&utm_content=FeedBurner+user+view


----------



## bitm2007 (Sep 26, 2017)

Stuart said:


> October - Maybe? - https://photorumors.com/2017/09/21/adobe-lightroom-7-rumored-to-be-announced-in-october/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+PhotoRumors+%28PhotoRumors.com%29&utm_content=FeedBurner+user+view



LR speed improvements and just the features already available in LR CC, but not in LR6 (see link below) would be enough to persuade me switch from the Adobe CC Photography Plan to LR7 ?

http://www.adobe.com/uk/products/photoshop-lightroom/features.html

I will then be keeping my fingers crossed that there won't be any must have features added to LR CC, before I have recouped the price of the perpetual licence.


----------



## pwp (Sep 26, 2017)

Lr new features? A floor mounted gas pedal...
All I ask for is speed.

-pw


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 26, 2017)

yep, the feature has been just confirmed 








pwp said:


> Lr new features? A floor mounted gas pedal...
> All I ask for is speed.
> 
> -pw


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'd like the upgrade to solely focus on the update of camera and lens profiles and bug fixes.
Why do anything different to what they have been doing for the last two years.
The last improvement was the dehaze slider and that's proven to be an absolute game changer. ???


----------

